# Custom built viv



## jager (Jan 23, 2010)

This is my vivarium i built using an old wardrobe. The size is 6ft by 3ft by 2ft h/w/d. The lights and the fittings are easily accessible for easy changing of bulbs and is also meshed off so the iguana cant get too close. Got the girlfriend to paint a cartoony rainforest as the backdrop and we painted the outside matte black. Still need a few more plants and waiting for all the new bulbs. The tree in the middle is screwed down so wont move and has got vines wrapped around for the extra grip. 
Please let me know what you think, Cheers Steve and Dawn


----------



## Dunnyc23 (Jan 12, 2010)

*nice viv.*

heya man, nice viv. gd job 

i built my own vivs 2, much cheaper!


----------

